# help - how to build an arm rest/back rest for a side lounger



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

Your help and suggestions are needed to improve the comfort level of watching tv, or just lounging, from a a side lounger.

We have a swivel seats + side seats layout. 

For various reasons we don't tend swivel the seats around but instead use the side lounges to watch the tv in the evening or just want to lounge with a book when we don't put the awning up.

Unfortunately there is no where to prop a cushion which stays in place to support your back as the cushion drops into the void between the swivel seat and the side lounge so you either end up with a crick in the neck trying to watch the tv at an angle or with a bad back trying to twist enough into the seat cushioning. 

We can't move the position of the tv as it is centrally positioned to be viewed by the front lounges and, when rotated, the rear fixed bed.

I have considered building a 'back board' and upholstering it but would mean being permanently fixed to the side of the supporting frame of the lounger.

I was kinda thinking that something more portable would be better, ie a bracket fixed to the side support of the lounge frame and an attachment that could fit to the bracket when required.

Has anyone built something similar or have any bright ideas?

Thanks.

Sylv


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have 2 long sideways facing bench seats that we sleep on.

We don't have a luton or empty cupboard to shove the bedclothes in so I made a long, bolster- type cushion cover for each of our two feather and down mattress toppers. I roll these up lengthways, put them in the long cushion cover and they then go along the back of the bench seats during the day. They are exactly the same length as the bench seat and do stay in place and not drop into the void. The original plan was to put them in the void - ie between the big seat cushion and the wall- and then put the smaller back cushion above them. They would then fill the void. This was not so comfortable as having the back support provided by the long bolster.

We do tend to lounge at night, feet up. as our TV is not fixed in position and we sometimes have it between the cab seats and sometimes on the worktop at the other end.


G


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

We had the same problem in our Hymer. Solved it by sitting the other way round with my wife's back on a cushion against the fridge wall. Then purchased two tv quick release brackets from Snelly and attached one fixed to the opposite end of the settee on achromiumpole, the other on the original mounting.

It was easy to run a coax from the Sky box, and a power lead to that position on a socket made for the job. Now very easy to unclip the tv from it's dedicated cupboard in the Hymer and transfer it to the other position.

Mike


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your prompt and most helpful replies, you have given me something to think about. 

Another idea passed to me is to butcher a directors chair for the armrest and fitting it to the side of the lounger with a hinge so that it could either put up for lounging or down if swivel chair is required.

just not sure how I might secure it once its up!

Thanks again for your ideas.

Cheers

Sylv


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Another thing to perhaps look at Sylv is this sort of thing:

HERE

A bit " clinical" but they can be prettied up and they do what they say on the tin !

G


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Had similar problem so came up with this solution, simply made and cheap so that if it didn't work it could be ditched. But it works so I can see no reason at present to change it. Built double sided so that it can be fitted onto either end of both "bench" seats.
Brian


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

You say "the cushion drops into the void between the swivel seat and the side lounge so you either end up with a crick in the neck trying to watch the tv at an angle"

Would velcro stuck to the rear or side of the swivel seat & some on a cushion hold it in place for you to be comfortable ?


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> You say "the cushion drops into the void between the swivel seat and the side lounge so you either end up with a crick in the neck trying to watch the tv at an angle"
> 
> Would velcro stuck to the rear or side of the swivel seat & some on a cushion hold it in place for you to be comfortable ?


A lovely idea but hubby and I are quite short legged, only 5' 4" and 5' 2" so the seats are usually quite close to the dash area and therefore we have about a 10" gap between drivers seat and lounger. I tend to use this gap for boxed storage which also provides a flat lid/table to hold the drinks, hence the preference to build a portable system attached to the side of the lounge area.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My fault; I misread your original post and though you were talking about the void between cushions on the long seats.

If you have a flat topped storage box between the cab seats and the loungers then would this go on top of it- or at the end of the lounger. It folds flat so could be stored under the bed or similar.

We've got a spare one in the garage at the moment- ex-mother !

G


----------

